# Which one in 15k budget?



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Found these two, to my idiot brain they look okay. But which one is 'little' better? I think it's the Canon one, still asking you guys. Gonna buy this week.

Archived DSC-HX9V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony South Africa

OR

Canon PowerShot SX230 HS - Digital Compact Camera - Canon Europe

Obviously better image quality is preferred and still shooting, not any fancy video recording. Have a very low budget of 15-16k.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you want a compact P&S(carry in pocket) or a slightly bigger cam would do?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do you want a compact P&S(carry in pocket) or a slightly bigger cam would do?


Yeah, that's the confusion! Don't know in a city like ****ing London I'll be able to carry a big unit, or rather I'll like to carry one or not. But IQ is a huge factor for me, so I might have to give up on small size!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> But IQ is a huge factor for me, so I might have to give up on small size!


Not really. Most of the larger sensor cameras (having better IQ) are quite compact but they won't have much optical zoom that the bridge cameras ( much larger)  offer.
I've used the HX9V but didn't really like it much.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, that's the confusion! Don't know in a city like ****ing London I'll be able to carry a big unit, or rather I'll like to carry one or not. But IQ is a huge factor for me, so I might have to give up on small size!


A. Canon PowerShot SX160 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com -Good IQ but big size.
B. Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30 Point & Shoot - Panasonic: Flipkart.com -Best IQ and super compact, if you look in the shops below grand hotel(eg: Chowringhee studio etc) you can probably get this for 16k.
C. Sony DSC-HX20V Point & Shoot - Sony: Flipkart.com -Good IQ and plenty of features, but too much detail loss due to aggressive noise reduction, less manual control.

My personal choice would be B.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Actually I've made my decision. Getting the 240 HS.


----------

